# Milwaukee copper cutter



## Tim`s Plumbing

I bought one of the Milwaukee copper tubing cutters last week I liked ot at first but the piece of sh** is already broken. I had got it wet cutting out a piece of 3/4" today it worked still for the rest of that job. Then I get to a job tonight and it`s not working. Needless to say I am pissed and I will be giving Milwaukee a mouth full tomorrow. I am done buying Milwaukee tools they have gone to sh** I have 4 dead 18 volt lith batteries two dead sawzalls and one cordless drill. All of them less than a year old.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

wow, I'm surprised to here that.
I have had good luck with Milwaukee


----------



## LEAD INGOT

I'm hitting 4 years on my last Dewalt 4 pack. With a ton of abuse. I wish they would make a copper cutter and wirsbo tool.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I went to Makita for that very reason...Been down the DeWalt, Milwaukee, Ryobi road too many times.


----------



## easttexasplumb

I got lots of cordless litho ion 18V going strong, mine is a couple of years old. Maybe they have changed something, cheaper material or something.


----------



## Gettinit

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm hitting 4 years on my last Dewalt 4 pack. With a ton of abuse. I wish they would make a copper cutter and wirsbo tool.


...or a battery that stays in the drill...:laughing:


----------



## RW Plumbing

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I bought one of the Milwaukee copper tubing cutters last week I liked ot at first but the piece of sh** is already broken. I had got it wet cutting out a piece of 3/4" today it worked still for the rest of that job. Then I get to a job tonight and it`s not working. Needless to say I am pissed and I will be giving Milwaukee a mouth full tomorrow. I am done buying Milwaukee tools they have gone to sh** I have 4 dead 18 volt lith batteries two dead sawzalls and one cordless drill. All of them less than a year old.


Mine lasted longer but, not long enough to justify the price.


----------



## billy_awesome

Yeah everything Milwaukee chordless blows, but I love the chorded angle drills, won't find a better one!

Don't buy ridgid either, I bought it because of the lifetime warranty, only problem is everything breaks after a months use and takes 2 months to get it replaced!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber

Agree with above, my hole hawg is the only Milwaukee tool I own, it's what they specialize in.

Someone correct me if wrong, but Ridgid, Ryobi & Milwaukee cordless are all the same MFG with different labels.

I personally buy Ryobi, if only for the fact that they're cheaper...if I'm going to burn through batteries, I'm going to pay less for them.

I beat the "sheet" out of my cordless, though the batteries suck (likely my own doing), the drill takes a beating and keeps coming back for more.


----------



## Titan Plumbing

I had a Makita battery get wet and go out. **** Depot had a single batt. for $99.00...I bought a Hammer drill/sawzall combo with 1 batt., 1 charger and a new bag for $199.


----------



## revenge

I really really hate milwaukee i have all of their 12v tools and 16 batts only 3 batts left. I have spent roughly 2 grand and it was a waist of money i went to bosch and started a collection with their tools. My wife bought me a multi x 2 x mas ago and since then i have bought two drill and a saw saw and all batts still working hard knock on wood.


----------



## jc-htownplumber

Only Milwaukee tools I got is the wirsbo expander tool and a hole hawg


----------



## deerslayer

I loved the copper cutter til it got wet both times it refused to work right afterwards after the second time I returned it for good.


----------



## coast to coast

Ok are feelings are hurt , meaning mine because I swear by Milwaukee 18 volt lith red batteries and every 18 volt tool I have . I can cut out a whole house with the recip , ya I've got to switch batteries but I got more than enough . I've beat that thing for the last yr and no problems . Although if someone else made a cord less band saw I my have gone with a different brand but it just one tool I have to have . For res or commercial . Talk to me in another yr and my story my change but I dout it . Im such a Milwaukee whore I bought their compound miter saw when it was on sale plus they threw in a radio  . Used it to build a deck last week along with my impact . I just got a smokin deal on the new fuel impact the other day . I need help I know but I had to add my 2 cent and defend my brand . There new flip knife is the **** . I've used that style knife fir yrs and they improved it by allowing u to open it with 1 hand . Ok I'll stop but I could go on


----------



## rjbphd

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I bought one of the Milwaukee copper tubing cutters last week I liked ot at first but the piece of sh** is already broken. I had got it wet cutting out a piece of 3/4" today it worked still for the rest of that job. Then I get to a job tonight and it`s not working. Needless to say I am pissed and I will be giving Milwaukee a mouth full tomorrow. I am done buying Milwaukee tools they have gone to sh** I have 4 dead 18 volt lith batteries two dead sawzalls and one cordless drill. All of them less than a year old.


 Same damn problem I had with Milwaukee... I botch about as I have way too many 18v batteries... the rep gave me 12 and then quit...
This what I can't figure... my very first cordless drill, 1st battery crapped out at 12 years and 4 months, 2nd out crapped at 14 yera and 2 months... now these even more crapper batteries can't lasts more than 14 months..


----------



## pilot light

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I bought one of the Milwaukee copper tubing cutters last week I liked ot at first but the piece of sh** is already broken. I had got it wet cutting out a piece of 3/4" today it worked still for the rest of that job. Then I get to a job tonight and it`s not working. Needless to say I am pissed and I will be giving Milwaukee a mouth full tomorrow. I am done buying Milwaukee tools they have gone to sh** I have 4 dead 18 volt lith batteries two dead sawzalls and one cordless drill. All of them less than a year old.


 I have heard of issues with milwaukee my buddies corded sawzall has been warranty repaired a few times. Bosch sawzall is what I use never had any issues. My 5 inch dewalt corded grinder no issues except it destroys all discs quickly. My old cordless Ridgid is a brick but never had issue although my buddies battery went Chernobyl! All good holehawgs are Mikwaukee!


----------



## Michaelcookplum

Got one 2-3 yrs ago. Been in my storage for 18-30 months. What a piece


----------



## Qball415

Michaelcookplum said:


> Got one 2-3 yrs ago. Been in my storage for 18-30 months. What a piece


How much you want for it!? Im interested.


----------



## rjbphd

Michaelcookplum said:


> Got one 2-3 yrs ago. Been in my storage for 18-30 months. What a piece


 Took mine back only after using it on first and last job.. wasn't too impressed with it..


----------



## wookie

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I bought one of the Milwaukee copper tubing cutters last week I liked ot at first but the piece of sh** is already broken. I had got it wet cutting out a piece of 3/4" today it worked still for the rest of that job. Then I get to a job tonight and it`s not working. Needless to say I am pissed and I will be giving Milwaukee a mouth full tomorrow. I am done buying Milwaukee tools they have gone to sh** I have 4 dead 18 volt lith batteries two dead sawzalls and one cordless drill. All of them less than a year old.


I know the frustration. Yes it can shut down if it gets wet enough, set it aside and let dry out, it will fire back up. I have two just for that reason, sucks that the design engineers didn't account for the POSSIBILITY that it might be used on pipes that had some water in them I've got a number of the 12 volt tools, had great luck so far using them for specific tasks. Heavy duty tasks the makita gets used.

wookie


----------



## Adamche

Milwaukee cordless tools suck! End of story, here they are the same as AEG.just a different color. Milwaukee electric ( corded) tools are fantastic, the difference I am led to believe is cordless are made in China, corded are still made in the USA,:thumbsup:


----------



## justme

guess I have gotten lucky with our milwaukee cordless copper cutters , a few times they have shutoff from a little water getting in them But they have always kicked back in .We have had ours for a few years along with the 1/4" impact drill which is pretty good and I guess the little saw is good for something . The newer batteries they have out last alot longer and hold a charge better than the originals.


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Adamche said:


> Milwaukee cordless tools suck! End of story, here they are the same as AEG.just a different color. Milwaukee electric ( corded) tools are fantastic, the difference I am led to believe is cordless are made in China, corded are still made in the USA,:thumbsup:


 
:no:

Try to get a hole hawg that doent say "China" on it. 

I did. 

Called them up, they are made overseas.


----------



## GREENPLUM

I have the copper cutters , the batts last forever and it only cuts off if it gets soaked.

I take care of it and keep it sprayed down with plenty of WD.

I like mine


----------



## wookie

You can still find some factory reconditioned tools Made in USA at the factory repair facilities. Saw a USA hole hawg, should have grabbed it.

wookie


----------



## RW Plumbing

Adamche said:


> Milwaukee cordless tools suck! End of story, here they are the same as AEG.just a different color. Milwaukee electric ( corded) tools are fantastic, the difference I am led to believe is cordless are made in China, corded are still made in the USA,:thumbsup:


Milwaukee makes lots of their cordless tools a few miles from here in Brookfield,WI they are really good tools here. Maybe they have different plants for different areas


----------



## rjbphd

RW Plumbing said:


> Milwaukee makes lots of their cordless tools a few miles from here in Brookfield,WI they are really good tools here. Maybe they have different plants for different areas


 As others said.. their batteries suck big time.. plain and simple.. I'm a Milwaukee tools fan... cry...


----------



## Fast fry

*Ridgid*



billy_awesome said:


> Yeah everything Milwaukee chordless blows, but I love the chorded angle drills, won't find a better one!
> 
> Don't buy ridgid either, I bought it because of the lifetime warranty, only problem is everything breaks after a months use and takes 2 months to get it replaced!


Took me 3 months for a replacement 36" pipe wrench and a pair of number 20 cutters. More phone calls and harassment than what it was worth:furious:


----------



## ditchdigger

I like the super hole hawg with a sharp bit you can drill holes


----------



## ditchdigger

ditchdigger said:


> I like the super hole hawg with a sharp bit you can drill holes


Rapidly


----------



## Qball415

I'm up to 5 Milwaukee components and I really want the tubing cutters and bandsaw! Next job with high profit margin I'm going all in and buying them!


----------



## coast to coast

You won't be disappointed with the bandsaw . In my opinion owning one separates the men from the boys , lol . I don't use it everyday but when I need it , it's there . From cutting rod to demo . Although I'll mention that I ran into the Milwaukee rep the other day and if all I want it for is rod then they now have a 12v version of a bandsaw , it's a mini band saw , I kind of want it just because it's so small and would come in handy from time to time , even though I have the 18v version , but money doesn't grow on trees .


----------



## 422 plumber

I have got the 18v Milwaukee bandsaw and will sell it for 300. used twice. I don't like it.


----------



## plbgbiz

Qball415 said:


> I'm up to 5 Milwaukee components and I really want the tubing cutters and bandsaw! Next job with high profit margin I'm going all in and buying them!


A real brainiac in the supply house waiting on his order said "I wonder if this thing really cuts?" as he squeezed the trigger on the PVC cutter with his finger in the cradle. 
Not only should his plumbing license be revoked, but his man card as well.

Yes... It cuts.

Yes...they were able to sew it back on.


----------



## rjbphd

plbgbiz said:


> A real brainiac in the supply house waiting on his order said "I wonder if this thing really cuts?" as he squeezed the trigger on the PVC cutter with his finger in the cradle.
> Not only should his plumbing license be revoked, but his man card as well.
> 
> Yes... It cuts.
> 
> Yes...they were able to sew it back on.


 But his fingerspelling will have a lisp in it..


----------



## coast to coast

422 plumber said:


> I have got the 18v Milwaukee bandsaw and will sell it for 300. used twice. I don't like it.


Curios as to why I didn't like it ?


----------



## 422 plumber

coast to coast said:


> Curios as to why I didn't like it ?


maybe i got a dull blade, but it can't cut allthread or unistrut, other than that, it's great


----------



## Will

Can't say anything on the 18v Milwaukee cordless, but I have quite a few of there 12v cordless and they are junk.


----------



## rjbphd

Had a 12v copper tubing cutter... used it one job cutting 1/2,3/4 and 1 inch... took it back... seemed the cutter wheel got dull.. and maybe it was the 1st patch as same was jamming and had to reset too many times.


----------



## user4

422 plumber said:


> maybe i got a dull blade, but it can't cut allthread or unistrut, other than that, it's great


So you want three hundred bucks for a saw that doesn't cut?

Now that's a bargain.


----------



## ILPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> So you want three hundred bucks for a saw that doesn't cut?
> 
> Now that's a bargain.


I suppose if you are not interested in purchasing it you could just let silence be golden.....

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## user4

ILPlumber said:


> I suppose if you are not interested in purchasing it you could just let silence be golden.....


No sarcasm allowed either huh?

Gotcha.


----------



## ILPlumber

Killertoiletspider said:


> No sarcasm allowed either huh?
> 
> Gotcha.


You are so suppressed. I do not see how you do it. 

Why dont you re familiarize yourself with the first posting rule.

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## coast to coast

422 plumber said:


> maybe i got a dull blade, but it can't cut allthread or unistrut, other than that, it's great


Somethings wrong because I can cut rod and strut all day . Not to mention say and old 2" galvanized vent on a Reno . Like butter that thing cuts . Are u using a Milwaukee blade , because somethings wrong ?


----------



## Catlin987987

All i have and all my guys use is Milwaukee. I have 1 12V hacksall burn out but I was doing 12" PVC rainwater leaders with it.


----------



## 422 plumber

coast to coast said:


> Somethings wrong because I can cut rod and strut all day . Not to mention say and old 2" galvanized vent on a Reno . Like butter that thing cuts . Are u using a Milwaukee blade , because somethings wrong ?


It's the blade that came with it. Maybe I need to take it back or get a new blade. It's a big investment that just takes up space.
As to KTS, if somebody buys it for 3 bills and gets it to work, then they have indeed got a bargain. Some people have the time and patience to work on tools. I have neither.


----------



## ILPlumber

422 plumber said:


> It's the blade that came with it. Maybe I need to take it back or get a new blade. It's a big investment that just takes up space.
> As to KTS, if somebody buys it for 3 bills and gets it to work, then they have indeed got a bargain. Some people have the time and patience to work on tools. I have neither.


Are the teeth heading in the correct direction?

Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


----------



## 422 plumber

ILPlumber said:


> Are the teeth heading in the correct direction?
> 
> Nobody cares that this was sent from my droid using. Plumbing Zone


Which way do they go? I have never checked direction of teeth on any porta-band. The band only goes in one way.


----------



## deerslayer

422 plumber said:


> Which way do they go? I have never checked direction of teeth on any porta-band. The band only goes in one way.


I hope you are kidding


----------



## ILPlumber

422 plumber said:


> Which way do they go? I have never checked direction of teeth on any porta-band. The band only goes in one way.


 
If it's like all the other Milwaukee band saws the teeth should be pointing toward you with the blade also coming through the work toward you.


Turn the blade inside out.....


----------



## 422 plumber

deerslayer said:


> I hope you are kidding


I ain't kidding. I have never checked the teeth on a portaband blade. You take it out of the cardboard sleeve and put in the saw.


----------



## rjbphd

422 plumber said:


> I ain't kidding. I have never checked the teeth on a portaband blade. You take it out of the cardboard sleeve and put in the saw.


Jeezz... wonder how long will it take him to cut down a tree if he didn't check the new chainsaw blades??


----------



## user4

rjbphd said:


> Jeezz... wonder how long will it take him to cut down a tree if he didn't check the new chainsaw blades??


Watch out, the sarcasm police are out there.


----------



## gear junkie

422 plumber said:


> Which way do they go? I have never checked direction of teeth on any porta-band. The band only goes in one way.


The teeth for all power tool blades (circular, bandsaw, scroll, jig, etc) have the teeth coming towards the table so the workpiece is kept in place by the teeth.


----------



## 422 plumber

rjbphd said:


> Jeezz... wonder how long will it take him to cut down a tree if he didn't check the new chainsaw blades??


I used to work as a tree trimmer 30 years ago, we used Stihl saws. I couldn't tear them apart and maintain now like I used to. I am not an idiot. I have just never checked the teeth on a band saw blade. There should be no need to. They aren't like a hacksaw blade that can get installed either way.


----------



## coast to coast

422 plumber said:


> I used to work as a tree trimmer 30 years ago, we used Stihl saws. I couldn't tear them apart and maintain now like I used to. I am not an idiot. I have just never checked the teeth on a band saw blade. There should be no need to. They aren't like a hacksaw blade that can get installed either way.


Ya I've got to say I'm with u on that one take it out of the box and put it on . It's not a chainsaw it's a bandsaw . You've use on before yes ?


----------



## Protech

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I bought one of the Milwaukee copper tubing cutters last week I liked ot at first but the piece of sh** is already broken. I had got it wet cutting out a piece of 3/4" today it worked still for the rest of that job. Then I get to a job tonight and it`s not working. Needless to say I am pissed and I will be giving Milwaukee a mouth full tomorrow. I am done buying Milwaukee tools they have gone to sh** I have 4 dead 18 volt lith batteries two dead sawzalls and one cordless drill. All of them less than a year old.


I had the same problem with mine. It sucks because it's an awesome tool when it's working. The other problem I'm having is that when the tool gets dirty or the wheel gets dull or the batteries get old, it doesn't work.


----------



## 422 plumber

coast to coast said:


> Ya I've got to say I'm with u on that one take it out of the box and put it on . It's not a chainsaw it's a bandsaw . You've use on before yes ?


I prolly use a portaband more than most plumbers. I use them to cut c.i. if I have it out and it saves a trip to the truck to get a snapper.


----------

